

Recommended Tech Startup Lawyer and CPA in Bay Area? - ddewit

We are thinking about incorporating a subsidiary for our startup (exvo.com) in the USA.<p>Can any one recommend a good startup lawyer and CPA?<p>Thanks!
======
dutchrapley
Walker Corporate Law is always advertising on Mixergy.
<http://walkercorporatelaw.com/>

~~~
ddewit
That seems a very good referral. I love the fixed price vision they express.
Thanks a lot!! Anyone for a CPA that has comparable ethos?

